# 8 month old Hav poops a LOT!



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is something to be concerned about. We feed him once a day (I know this is not suggested for such a young puppy, but he will NOT eat in the morning.). 

So he poops first thing when he wakes up, around 5 am. (When I get up for work).

Then I take him out again before we leave to go to work about 6:15 am and he'll normally poop again. 

He'll then poop again around 3 pm.

And again after dinner at about 5 pm. 

Is this normal?


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

That is our 9 month old pups exact schedule! Funny!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What food is he eating?
I don't think it's abnormal for a puppy to poop 4x a day....but I do know that with a higher quality food they tend to poop less because they get more nutrients out of the food and there aren't as many fillers for them to have to poop out!
)


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Our pup eats Solid Gold puppy food so I don't think it's a quality issue.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Are the poops nice and firm? (sorry) If yes, then I guess that's his body's normal elimination for now. As he gets older he'll poop less frequently, like once or twice a day. After he's a year old and more. But he's still a pup at 8 mos.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

They are all hard. I'm ready for 2 poops a day. That sounds spectacular.
I didn't realize that changed with age. Thanks for the info.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, Oscar is on a high quality food. I have a Golden Retriever with sever food allergies. All she can have is Sweet Potato and Fish - so her and Oscar are both on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato and Fish Formula. Everything is firm and looks normal! I guess that's just his schedule for now! 

Would love to get down to twice a day! 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I started Lilly on Natural Balance a few weeks ago and come to think of it, she has been "going" more often. It seems like a really good dog food but maybe there's something about it that makes them go more often. She's almost 8 months and she is on a very similar schedule.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My two are also now eight months old and have gone down to twice a day feeding. They also poop twice a day. They eat orijen puppy food/health extension little bites. I also give them the chewmaster's chicken treats you can buy at COSTCO. It is suppose to be all natural. I am just concerned if I am giving them too many. How much of the treats should they be eating on a daily basis. One stick? 1/2 a stick? Any one know?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen, 15 mos, poops 3 or 4 times a day, Smarty, 3 years, only twice. They eat the same amount the same time of day.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe is 5 months old and he usually poops 4x per day. First thing in the morning, noon, 3-4, and evening!

Totally normal 

Maddie is 5 and usually has two poops per day!


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in the process of switching Lucy (who is now 11 months) from puppy to adult food. I noticed that lately her poops have been almost of a greasy and loose nature, and she gets very few treats a day. She's now eating 1/2 puppy food and 1/2 adult food and *finally* she's down to about two poops a day.

What finally kicked me into gear towards finding a solution was last week when we took her out for her first in the morning poop, then she came in and ate breakfast, then not *five* minutes later...she pooped again in a corner inside the house. I have been so frustrated with her and now I'm realizing that she may not have been able to control her poop because it was a little loose. Not to be gross but if you looked at it right after she pooped it looked greasy - definitely not good.

So - the switch to an adult food I think will do the trick. She hasn't had an accident since she started the new food blend. 

I'm so happy!!! It finally looks like having a housebroken hav is in sight!!!

Sandy


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sound just like a normal poop scedual for a pup at that age. 
It is individual and change by age. When your little pup start in activity, as in the beginning of the morning, the bowl start working an out come...poop...

If a dog change the scedual with a food switch, maby the stransaction have been made to quick...or maby the content of the food is not as easy digested, or vice versa...


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

karin117 said:


> Sound just like a normal poop scedual for a pup at that age.
> It is individual and change by age. When your little pup start in activity, as in the beginning of the morning, the bowl start working an out come...poop...
> 
> If a dog change the scedual with a food switch, maby the stransaction have been made to quick...or maby the content of the food is not as easy digested, or vice versa...


Well, I might have thought that but she typically doesn't have to do a second poop until later in the morning and lately she had been pooping 4-5 times per day or more.

I've been gradually decreasing the puppy food and increasing the adult food and it's now at about 1/2 and 1/2.

Sandy


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sandy
If she start to poop more when you switch the food she maby do not digest it as well as she did the puppie food.
I use to give my angels some yougurt containing bifidus every day. They have never had any problems with the stomach, just a precortion from me. But I think this is a good thing to add to the food when the dog make food switches. I think you can get Bifidus in a capsel too, if you think that you will get greasy beards from the yougurt.


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

karin117 said:


> Sandy
> If she start to poop more when you switch the food she maby do not digest it as well as she did the puppie food.
> I use to give my angels some yougurt containing bifidus every day. They have never had any problems with the stomach, just a precortion from me. But I think this is a good thing to add to the food when the dog make food switches. I think you can get Bifidus in a capsel too, if you think that you will get greasy beards from the yougurt.


Actually, she's pooping much less on the adult food. She was pooping 4-5 times a day on the puppy food and we're down to 2-3 poops with the adult food. I will keep and eye on her and will definitely consider adding yogurt to her food if it seems as though her tummy is getting upset. Thank you!

Sandy


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sandy, not just yougurt, a product who has Bifidus in it...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Harley and Seymour poop first thing in the morning.....then sometimes an hour after breakfast...and then once after dinner. However if DH _*happens*_ to slip them a few extra treats...this whole schedule changes :frusty:


----------

